# Legal/Maturity Age



## Ellieasar (Jun 16, 2013)

Please Help,

I have a question concerning the legal/adulthood age in U.A.E, I know that the legal driving age is 18, and the legal drinking/buying cigars age is 21, but i would love to know what age is considered the Adulthood age, where a citizen will be counted as an adult and have rights, like in the USA its 18, so is it 18 here as well??


Have a Great Day.


----------



## M.Engineer (Jun 3, 2013)

18 is counted as an adult, but not fully responsible,
but as 21 i think he would be totally responsible for everything he does


----------



## Ellieasar (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay thank you, but at 18 can someone rent their own apartment and travel around? (In U.A.E and travel from it)


----------

